# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Magnesium Tea Helps Regulate Magnesium Levels and Alleviates Aspects of Depression

## Crylie

Hello all!
I've been doing a personal study of medical herbalism for the past few months and I've come across some helpful things!

A lot of times depression can be caused by low levels of Magnesium in your body.
*I drink a Magnesium powder tea every so often because I want to make sure I have healthy levels of Magnesium.*
Magnesium Deficiency is Responsible For:

*-Irritability and Anxiety
-Loss of appetite
-ADHD
-Migraines
-Sleep problems*


Further investigation on Magnesium Levels and their effects on the body/mind have led me to believe that I was born with a slight Magnesium Deficiency.


(If you'd like to read in-depth information about how Magnesium effects your body, here is a link---> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/...nal-chill-pill)

----------


## basuraeuropea

oh, okay.

----------


## Antidote

Are you into naturopathy?

----------


## Ironman

Hmmm....would tablet form work, too?

----------

